# TRIBEL DOGG'Z BUILDS 07



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

here are some of my upcoming projects and builds........


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

DAMN NICE!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

alright guys it was nice you homies, but my time is up...fucken roger just came on layitlow & killed it! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

true true


a lot of nice fab work


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOTS OF NICE WORK ! But That shit dont look good till its FINISHED ! 




SO Stop Fabin and Start BUILDIN ! LOL !


By The Pics is Roger in M.C.B.A. or M.U.M.B.A.

:biggrin:


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

thanx guy's.i still need 2 put a few more up.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

BADD ASS SHIT ROGER! YOU GOT SOME WAY COOL CUSTOMIZING TALENTS!


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

thanx homie.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 19 2007, 02:40 PM~8346294
> *
> 
> 
> ...



not to take away from all the other good work but these two right here are fuckin insane, i love it, u got skills


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

damn nice fab work, bro!!!!


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

nice work homie them rides are tight as hell!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

SIK ASS WORK BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey Roger! when you gonna finish that 80's era Astro van you always braggin about.....? Lol


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

RAJ, GIVE ME A CALL


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

You know I was thinking? Since everyones calling each other out, why dont I just breakout some of my old projects and end this now! And by the way all of mine are painted!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 AMAZING WORK ROGER !


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

sounds good,its a date highlander


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

sup twinn


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SUP ROGER!!!!! ITS ME.....MARK!!!!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Jul 19 2007, 05:16 PM~8347731
> *sup twinn
> *


wheres my car fool u laggin it :angry:


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

what up mark.im on here now.


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 19 2007, 04:21 PM~8347786
> *wheres my car fool u laggin it :angry:
> *


im working on it


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 19 2007, 03:59 PM~8347566
> *You know I was thinking? Since everyones calling each other out, why dont I just breakout some of my old projects and end this now! And by the way all of mine are painted!
> *


what up highlander its just me the flatlander  where u been hiding at


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 19 2007, 03:59 PM~8347566
> *You know I was thinking? Since everyones calling each other out, why dont I just breakout some of my old projects and end this now! And by the way all of mine are painted!
> *


Is that you David?


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 19 2007, 05:41 PM~8347923
> *Is that you David?
> *


 Yea its me! just been working alot, Still building though, How are you? By the way I dont mean to be rude, Do I know you?


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 19 2007, 05:38 PM~8347899
> *what up highlander its just me the flatlander  where u been hiding at
> *


Wat up Biggs! I havent been hiding, been here along and still building , Its you who forgot about me?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 19 2007, 04:46 PM~8347954
> *Yea its me! just been working alot, Still building though, How are you? By the way I dont mean to be rude, Do I know you?
> *


Yup! Member?


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Jul 19 2007, 05:13 PM~8347708
> *sounds good,its a date highlander
> *


Hey Raj! When and where, Now or Later? Are you of alittle compitition among us friends! You down Biggs?


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 19 2007, 05:50 PM~8347978
> *Yup! Member?
> 
> 
> ...


Is that you! Jesse?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 19 2007, 04:52 PM~8347993
> *Is that you! Jesse?
> *


Yup! Long time no talk.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 19 2007, 04:51 PM~8347988
> *Hey Raj! When and where, Now or Later? Are you of alittle compitition among us friends! You down Biggs?
> *


you know me bro..I'm always down  Ill try and stop by the shop one of these days..


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 19 2007, 05:53 PM~8347999
> *Yup! Long time no talk.
> *


I know, I missed hangin and talking with you guys, Maybe its time we start up again! Maybe I could get your ph # so we can talk!


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 19 2007, 06:00 PM~8348065
> *you know me bro..I'm always down                                                                                                                                       Ill try and stop by the shop one of these days..
> *


Alright Biggs, I will hold you to that. What u you want to build? Radical or mild?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 19 2007, 05:14 PM~8348179
> *I know, I missed hangin and talking with you guys, Maybe its time we start up again! Maybe I could get your ph # so we can talk!
> *


Check your messages!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 19 2007, 01:35 PM~8346251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE R SOME BAAAAAAADASSS RIDEZ HOMIE... FUCCEN SICK.DAMN NICE WORK.....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Beautiful work! I remember seeing a few of those in LRB. Back before I had the internet, LRB was my only source of inspiration, so I guess I should say THANK YOU! :biggrin: 

Again, that's some beautiful work, some of the best fab work I've seen!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 19 2007, 05:16 PM~8348195
> *Alright Biggs, I will hold you to that. What u you want to build?RADICAL OF COURSE.
> IF I SAID MILD IT WOULD BE AN INSULT TO YOU AND ROGER. :biggrin: *


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Man these are tight as hell :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I told you to get in here Roger......You have the cleanest fab work out there and it's time you get your props.....

Lookin awesome as always....Also, where can I get a set of the wheels on that Sub & Tahoe...I know they are like 3 piece, but I want them....

Lookin good homie.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

man thats some sick fab work homie and nice models cant wait till all the other ones are done.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: MASTER!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Jul 19 2007, 04:28 PM~8347855
> *what up mark.im on here now.
> *



ITS ABOUT FUGGIN TIME! ........................OH SHIT LAY IT LOW IS ALL OVER WITH NOW!


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

i think we jus got karmaised for not having enuff builders now we got one whos too put most of us to shame but thats not what modeling is about keep it fun and noone likes a topic whore so if you dont build dont whore the shit up member that and kids keep building even if your a noob you still gotta lotta time to get good and start blowing minds with your new found love keep the hobby of building models lovable and easy to get into  :machinegun: > haters


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanx, tattman, Hey Raj I didnt know you had so many projects. and Ive always knew you were a {MADD FABRICATOR} always great work!
And by the way ,sorry for getting off subject!


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 19 2007, 07:14 PM~8348605
> *RADICAL OF COURSE.
> IF I SAID MILD IT WOULD BE AN INSULT TO YOU AND ROGER. :biggrin:
> *


"RADICAL" is fine wit me! What do do you say Raj{ Tribal Dogg}.


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Jul 19 2007, 11:00 PM~8350752
> *i think we jus got karmaised for not having enuff builders now we got one whos too put  most of us to shame  but thats not what modeling is about keep it fun and  noone likes a topic whore so if you dont build dont whore the shit up  member that    and kids      keep building  even if your a noob you still gotta lotta time to get good and start blowing minds with your new found love keep the hobby of building models lovable and easy to get into    :machinegun:  >  haters
> *


I agree! Most of all, keep it fun


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

varry nice work


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

hno: hno:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 19 2007, 01:40 PM~8346294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


crazy work ! badazz..
i just finished making a 2dr tahoe, not nearly as custumized...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

hey rojer, where you get them kool aluminum rims at?


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm not Rodger, but I can answer that. " Four your Ride wheels "




oneyed


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jul 20 2007, 12:08 PM~8353903
> *I'm not Rodger, but I can answer that. " Four your Ride wheels "
> oneyed
> *



wheres that?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 20 2007, 08:54 AM~8352986
> *hey rojer, where you get them kool aluminum rims at?
> *


THESE ARE BIG D'z WHEELS, I HAVE HIS NUMBER AT HOME. THEY RUN $20.00 FOR A SET


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 20 2007, 03:46 PM~8354923
> *wheres that?
> *



Eric is good people. Beto has his number. If not hit me up.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Post some old scool shit!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn, now all the old LRB masters are here......


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

NICE WORK!!!


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

thank's...  


here are a few more coming soon.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

WOW GIVE ME A FEW MINUTES BEFORE I PICK UP MY JAW!!!!!!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

roger if u dont mind me asking how did u do the thumb print fades on the roof??


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 27 2007, 02:52 AM~8403691
> *roger if u dont mind me asking how did u do the thumb print fades on the roof??
> *


do you mean the fan fade..?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Jul 27 2007, 02:53 AM~8403692
> *do you mean the fan fade..?
> *



man i heard them being called somany differnt names it isnt even funny LOL but yes


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

IT'S ALL D.A. DESINE WORK.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Jul 27 2007, 03:44 AM~8403680
> *thank's...
> here are a few more coming soon.
> 
> ...


wow, that rivi is beauitul


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

tight riviera...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

DAMN! The paint on that Riviera is BEAUTIFUL!!!! :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow:

killen em roger!!!!

that car is beautiful :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :wave: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

looking good roger. it's about dam time you got that building bug back.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I QUIT ! </span>


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

what is 

D.A. DESIGN ????


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks sick!! Working on custom decals is def something I'm gonna get into! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jul 27 2007, 10:02 AM~8404878
> *what is
> 
> D.A. DESIGN ????
> *



DAVID ANTHONY  ALL HAND PAINTED


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 27 2007, 09:55 AM~8404832
> *I  QUIT !  </span>
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 27 2007, 10:55 AM~8404832
> *I  QUIT !  </span>
> *



I cant beat you bro but i am going to last 1 round atleast ! 




















I like what you did with the sliver down into the trunk but with this 64 The lines dont flow right ! But I'll leave the ring with a TKO cause this Rivi is to slick ! :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

that rivi is speechless


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn Dogg that rivi is tight as hell :thumbsup:


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 27 2007, 12:15 PM~8406403
> *Damn Dogg that rivi is tight as hell  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx,ya its all hand paited by david anthony garcia.no decal.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

WOW thats bad ass!!!!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Lookin badd azz Loco!


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 27 2007, 05:04 PM~8408777
> *Lookin badd azz Loco!
> *


thanx dog.more to come.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Jul 27 2007, 10:08 PM~8410882
> *thanx dog.more to come.
> *


 :0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

LOOKIN KLEAN "RAJ"


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Jul 26 2007, 11:44 PM~8403680
> *thank's...
> here are a few more coming soon.
> 
> ...


holy shit................... is there a price tag? i used to own a 1:1 64 riviera..... i'd fukkin love to have that car.......


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey Raj, the rivi looks good in pictures! Whats the progress!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 28 2007, 12:49 AM~8411737
> *Hey Raj, the rivi looks good in pictures! Whats the progress!
> *


DONT BOTHER HIM RIGHT NOW HE'S EATING. :biggrin: NICE PATTERN WORK DAVID.. YOUR WORK HAS ALWAYS BEEN TOP NOTCH. THE RIVI IS LOOKING GOOD DOGG.


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 28 2007, 11:27 AM~8413410
> *DONT BOTHER HIM RIGHT NOW HE'S EATING.  :biggrin:  NICE PATTERN WORK DAVID.. YOUR WORK HAS ALWAYS BEEN TOP NOTCH.  THE RIVI IS LOOKING GOOD DOGG.
> *


Thanx Biggs! And I dont wanna bother a Dogg when he's eating! Lol


----------



## dwn466 (Jul 17, 2006)

WOW CLEAN LOOKING RIVI.IVE SEEN A 39 CHEVY YOU DID WITH A TRAILER TO MATCH, I LOVE BOMBS. I REMEMBER A BUILDER BY THE NAME OF JERRY PALOMINO HE HAD A LAYOUT OR TWO IN LRB FEATURING HIS BOMBS. JERRY WHERE U AT I GOT SOME BOMBS READY TO IGNITE HOMIE. SORRY FOR GETTIN OFF TOPIC ONCE AGAIN NICE RIDE CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT PEACE.


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Yo Raj, Whats up with the Rivi, Wanna see it done?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Jul 27 2007, 02:44 AM~8403680
> *thank's...
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>HOLY SHIT!!!  :0 :0 :0 Speechless!*


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Highlander painted this???


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 30 2007, 06:43 AM~8676157
> *HOLY SHIT!!!    :0  :0  :0    Speechless!
> *


 :0 :yes: :yes: :yes: :0


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Aug 30 2007, 10:12 PM~8682959
> *Highlander painted this???
> *


I did paint it, to answer your question, and I hope to see it done soon Raj..........J.k.

:buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

COMING SOON.... :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

what wheels are on that orange caddy??? :0 :0


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 19 2007, 05:52 PM~8827105
> *COMING SOON.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Raj, i was wondering when i was going to rub off on ya! :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin sick homie......


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 19 2007, 03:52 PM~8827105
> *hmmmm how come this looks familiar: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...














hey :angry: that looks like mine someone did a no no :0 :loco: 


j/k looks cool raj


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

:0 :ugh:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 19 2007, 07:37 PM~8827419
> *what wheels are on that orange caddy???  :0  :0
> *


they resemble some 84's


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> COMING SOON.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

heeeeeeeey there's to many orange caddys built :angry: 










































it's ok the more the better :biggrin: 

cadillacs are the shit


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I guess i share the 1 i built for Beto Last Year !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

aaawwwww caddys  nice


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

does anybody have anymore orange caddys they want to share :biggrin: :yes: :loco:


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

what ya think!


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

pic's aint that great,tell me what u guy's think


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHAT UP TRIBAL? ALL SCRATCHBUILT???


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

looks nice !!!

body hand made?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

looks nice !!!

body hand made?


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

no,its the jade kit from jimmy flinston.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

am i the only one seeing that LINCOLN????? pics?????


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 31 2007, 10:48 PM~9127502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

what car!dont know what your talking about.


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

are those patterns airbrused or painted on?


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

they r hand painted by d.a highlander.i just painted the kandy blue.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice bike looks better all put together........what's up...... got some work for u. I'll see what u think next time I see u.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Lookin' good :thumbsup:


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

thanx guy's 4 the feed back.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Nov 1 2007, 10:26 PM~9135751
> *thanx guy's 4 the feed back.
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 31 2007, 08:48 PM~9127502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can't wait to see that come out in resin!! :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah what he said :biggrin: 

:wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice work indeed


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 13 2007, 12:41 PM~9217988
> *can't wait to see that come out in resin!! :cheesy:
> *


Hey Raj, I know I havent been on in a while, just wanted to give you props on the bike, I had not seen it finished, looks good. And the linc looks crazy too! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

What lincoln? I don't see no lincoln.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

The Big Homie Asked me to post this for him!
Another from the Trible Garage!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:angry: :angry:* THATS NOT A 39!!!!! *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 19 2008, 04:04 PM~9981638
> * :angry:  :angry: THATS NOT A 39!!!!!
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Sweet van


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THE VAN IS LOOKING GOOD FAT BOY..


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Odyssey Van looks good....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Over at the big homies last night....asked me to post up some of his projects for him...... 
ENJOY


68 lowlowcustom



















































chevy truck custom


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good Roger.....now we gotta get you to finish some of these for the Sept. Show.....


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 1 2008, 08:45 AM~10987615
> *Over at the big homies last night....asked me to post  up some of his projects for him......
> ENJOY
> 68 lowlowcustom
> ...


I LOVE WHERE THAT 68 IS HEADED. :cheesy:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

NEXT TIME ASK HIM TO SHOW WHAT HE'S WORKING ON FOR ME.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 1 2008, 01:37 PM~10990404
> *NEXT TIME ASK HIM TO SHOW WHAT HE'S WORKING ON FOR ME.
> *



Me too. :angry:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

dizzammm roger,i need some encouragement...thanx big dawg!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 1 2008, 01:43 PM~10990440
> *Me too. :angry:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: KLEEEENN BUILD BRO!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

gonna be some bad ass builds.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 1 2008, 11:44 PM~10995059
> *:biggrin: KLEEEENN BUILD BRO!!
> *


X 2 

:yes: :yes:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

we gotta get some paint on some of those builds on your bench and finish them...

:biggrin:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 1 2008, 10:25 AM~10988229
> *I LOVE WHERE THAT 68 IS BE-HEADED. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

ttt :angry:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

ROGER got some more done on this build, but damn photobucket wont let me add the pictures


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that chevy truck is nice as hell i like the frontend and the interior on the 68 is badass


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn, anyone remember some of these builds by Roger from back in the day??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

paint skillz are nutz. nice work bro.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 19 2008, 02:03 PM~11127478
> *damn, anyone remember some of these builds by Roger from back in the day??
> 
> 
> ...



:0 oh yeah :cheesy:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

WHERE THE HELL IS THE 39!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

this 39????



















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: Doesnt look like it the other one looked better!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 19 2008, 08:09 PM~11129445
> *this 39????
> 
> 
> ...




THIS ONE OLDER THAN YOU BIGDEEE!!!!!


:0


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 19 2008, 08:16 PM~11129482
> *THIS ONE OLDER THAN YOU BIGDEEE!!!!!
> :0
> *



I can see that! its starting to warp :0 :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah, all hand fabricated, down to the real wood panels and scratch built teardrop trailer.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

ok :dunno:



Well when u see him TONIGHT TELL BIG ROGER I SAID! 


WHERE'S THE DAMN 39!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Quit LAGGING!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 19 2008, 07:23 PM~11129515
> *ok  :dunno:
> Well when u see him TONIGHT TELL BIG ROGER I SAID!
> WHERE'S BETO'S DAMN CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Quit LAGGING!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 19 2008, 08:23 PM~11129515
> *ok  :dunno:
> Well when u see him TONIGHT TELL BIG ROGER I SAID!
> WHERE'S THE DAMN 39!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Quit LAGGING!
> *


This one???


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

anyone remember the Winnie The Pooh truck from back in the day.....



































Some more pics for big Homie Roger...... :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 30 2008, 04:17 PM~11218017
> *anyone remember the Winnie The Pooh truck from back in the day.....
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS HOT !!!! DAMN


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

any updates on the 68 impala fast back?!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> Over at the big homies last night....asked me to post up some of his projects for him......
> ENJOY
> 68 lowlowcustom
> 
> ...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

bump ??


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Awesome paintjobs homie!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:wave: whats up homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 28 2008, 06:00 AM~12543008
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

IS THAT A 58 TRUCK IN THA BACK


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

updates????


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 13 2009, 02:08 PM~13563083
> *updates????
> *


Yeah right!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 7 2008, 09:03 PM~11033917
> *ROGER got some more done on this build, but damn photobucket wont let me add the pictures
> 
> 
> ...


has photobucket let u add the photos yet? :biggrin:


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 7 2008, 09:03 PM~11033917
> *ROGER got some more done on this build, but damn photobucket wont let me add the pictures
> 
> 
> ...


im gna trash this build!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Apr 22 2009, 03:54 AM~13652109
> *im gna trash this build!
> *





before you do, ill pm you my addy lol :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Apr 22 2009, 12:54 AM~13652109
> *im gna trash this build!
> *


why is that bro.looks like its comin out coo


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

MY FIRST CUSTOM 1/16TH BAGGED 1976 STEP SIDE GRACED THE SAME TABLE AND CATAGORY AS THIS ONE! AT THE LLCMCS BACK IN THE DAYS!!  YOU HAVE TO SEE THIS BISH IN PERSON


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn that bitch is fly!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 22 2009, 02:46 PM~13656384
> *MY FIRST CUSTOM 1/16TH BAGGED 1976 STEP SIDE GRACED THE SAME TABLE AND CATAGORY AS THIS ONE! AT THE LLCMCS BACK IN THE DAYS!!   YOU HAVE TO SEE THIS BISH IN PERSON
> 
> 
> ...



YUP BUILDS LIKE THIS AND THE WILD PAINTED VOLVO WAGON ARE 2 OF THE BUILDS THAT GOT INTO WANTING TO DO MY BUILDS WILD AND CRAZY ! TO ME THIS BUILD WAS A BIG A PUSH IN THE LEVELING UP OF MY HOBBY ~


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 25 2009, 05:24 AM~13685042
> *ttt
> *


where you at Tribel dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bumpin the 1000 watts yet ?????


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

You still can't build man give it up man its over lol


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Jun 6 2009, 01:42 PM~14112476
> *You still can't build man give it up man its over lol
> *



u funny, what happened to u today? thught u were gonna roll by Roger's today?

maybe next time.....

hurry up and post some pictures....... :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 6 2009, 09:09 AM~14111476
> *where you at Tribel dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bumpin the 1000 watts yet ?????
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 6 2009, 06:11 PM~14113740
> *u funny, what happened to u today? thught u were gonna roll by Roger's today?
> 
> maybe next time.....
> ...


Hey guys I need info on how to post picks just got into this site and have no idea how to post pics so maybe you can help me thanks, m i


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Jun 8 2009, 08:04 AM~14124831
> *Hey guys I need info on how to post picks just got into this site and have no idea how to post pics so maybe you can help me thanks, m i
> *


u need a photo share like photobucket.copy n paste you photos from there n just paste in the post box.its hella easy


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

wassup? what's new? :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 14 2009, 10:23 PM~14478002
> *wassup? what's new? :wave:
> *


Nuthing much just here at biggs house eating. :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 14 2009, 11:16 PM~14478528
> *Nuthing much just here at biggs house eating.  :biggrin:
> *


damn, i"m hungry too :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 14 2009, 11:27 PM~14478606
> *damn, i"m hungry too :uh:
> *


You know we always got food here... :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 15 2009, 12:29 AM~14478986
> *You know we always got food here... :biggrin:
> *


are u food playing me? :angry: 





















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tongue:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jul 15 2009, 07:19 AM~14480079
> *are u food playing me? :angry:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tongue:
> *


Puro carne asade ese, what grill you from. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Where are your UPDATES?? U Know what Im SAYIN!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 25 2009, 11:42 PM~14582981
> *Where are your UPDATES?? U Know what Im SAYIN!!!
> *


take that take that take that.....uh huh!! U can't c me. :nicoderm:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 25 2009, 11:44 PM~14582989
> *take that take that take that.....uh huh!! U can't c me.  :nicoderm:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: that shit will never get old LOL


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 25 2009, 11:42 PM~14582981
> *Where are your UPDATES?? U Know what Im SAYIN!!!
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 26 2009, 12:48 AM~14583007
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: that shit will never get old LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

TRIBEL DOGG'Z LATEST 2 DAY BUILD AT THE CHOP SHOP. DONE DEAL.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 22 2009, 05:46 PM~14849743
> *TRIBEL DOGG'Z LATEST 2 DAY BUILD AT THE CHOP SHOP. DONE DEAL.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Great!!!!! Cant wait to piece together a ride at the shop.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

X2. DAMN THATS CLEAN AS FUCK!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn tribal that mini trk looks good homie its about u finish sumthin :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

hey Roger, Here's a couple pics for you............

your Lambo 


















and your 41 Trokita



























them some nice ass paint jobs...................  


you gonna have to show me how you do it..................


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Rides are looking killer primo!!!!! i better get to work you guys are killing me


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Aug 28 2009, 09:05 PM~14916130
> *hey Roger, Here's a couple pics for you............
> 
> your Lambo
> ...





DUHHHH dont look down unless theirs money on the ground!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 29 2009, 10:13 PM~14923410
> *DUHHHH dont look down unless theirs money on the ground!!!
> *


supprrrrriiiiizzzzzeeeee bbbbuuuuttttttsssskkkkeeeeezzzzz!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

YEAH BUDDY............ Rolling like a big SHOT Chevy tuned up like a nascar pit stop!!!!!!! NAA SAYN!!!!!! LOP


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 2 2009, 07:36 PM~14964359
> *YEAH BUDDY............ Rolling like a big SHOT Chevy tuned up like a  nascar pit stop!!!!!!! NAA SAYN!!!!!! LOP
> *


Fresh paint job check! Fresh insides check!....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ICE CREAM PAINT JOB!!!!!!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 19 2008, 08:09 PM~11129445
> *this 39????
> 
> 
> ...


ONE OF MY FAVS


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 3 2009, 12:05 PM~14970763
> *ONE OF MY FAVS
> *


thanx ladie's!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Sep 3 2009, 04:49 PM~14973066
> *thanx ladie's!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Sep 3 2009, 03:49 PM~14973066
> *thanx ladie's!
> *


ANY TIME SWEETCHEECKS


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey tribe wen r u gonna have sum new shit everybody wearing ur old pics out we want to see sumthin new hoime :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 3 2009, 04:47 PM~14973673
> *hey tribe wen r u gonna have sum new shit everybody wearing ur old pics out we want to see sumthin new hoime  :biggrin:
> *


*Last i checked these were all new builds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 ADM nah uh is it true tribe no way dude if it is damn those look good  :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Lovin that 41 !


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 3 2009, 08:03 PM~14975495
> *Lovin  that  41  !
> *


x100


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 3 2009, 08:03 PM~14975495
> *Lovin  that  41  !
> *




La Puta












any questions why it's named that? Ask Tribel Dogg


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I just got back from TRIBEL DOGG'Z pad and checking out his 1:1. This is one bad Toy. This motherfucker lays frame full custom body, glass moon roof, custom frame and suspencion and if you are looking for the air tanks, you will never find them. They are built into the boxed frame, Yes you heard right the frame is the air tank.... :0 . He is only a few months to a year away from truckin magazine cover. after talking with him on some ideas it will be a show stopper. Here are a few sneak peaks. Sorry for the crapy pic's, they are from my cell phone.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 30 2009, 12:37 AM~15225802
> *I just got back from TRIBEL DOGG'Z pad and checking out his 1:1. This is one bad Toy. This motherfucker lays frame full custom body, glass moon roof, custom frame and suspencion and if you are looking for the air tanks, you will never find them. They are built into the boxed frame, Yes you heard right the frame is the air tank.... :0 . He is only a few months to a year away from truckin magazine cover. after talking with him on some ideas it will be a show stopper. Here are a few sneak peaks. Sorry for the crapy pic's, they are from my cell phone.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

IS HE GOING TO SPRAY 1 OF HIS WILD PAINT SCHEME'S ON IT ?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 30 2009, 01:37 AM~15225802
> *I just got back from TRIBEL DOGG'Z pad and checking out his 1:1. This is one bad Toy. This motherfucker lays frame full custom body, glass moon roof, custom frame and suspencion and if you are looking for the air tanks, you will never find them. They are built into the boxed frame, Yes you heard right the frame is the air tank.... :0 . He is only a few months to a year away from truckin magazine cover. after talking with him on some ideas it will be a show stopper. Here are a few sneak peaks. Sorry for the crapy pic's, they are from my cell phone.
> 
> 
> ...


That taco is going to be sik when its done.Does it only lay frame?Just curious 'cuz in one of your pics it looks like it actually layz rocker.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats bad ass!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Sep 30 2009, 11:52 AM~15229037
> *That taco is going to be sik when its done.Does it only lay frame?Just curious 'cuz in one of your pics it looks like it actually layz rocker.
> *


Thanks for the props guy's.  

Yeah that's what I ment to say bro, it lay's rocker. It has a body drop. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I found a better pic of TD's mini truck, I think im going to call it ( LAYED OUT ).


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 1 2009, 06:57 PM~15243765
> *I found a better pic of TD's mini truck, I think im going to call it ( LAYED OUT ).
> 
> 
> ...


thanx mija for postn the pics for me. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 1 2009, 06:57 PM~15243765
> *I found a better pic of TD's mini truck, I think im going to call it "this is what happenes when we ride in a truck together".[/size]
> 
> 
> ...


Nice truck Roger. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *Highlander 64*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 6 2009, 06:16 PM~15286418
> *Nice truck Roger. :biggrin:
> *


thanx sweet cheeks. ill take u for a ride when shes dun!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Whats up Apa!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Oct 8 2009, 11:19 AM~15303416
> *thanx sweet cheeks. ill take u for a ride when shes dun!
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:  ay wuey!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Just stopping to say whats up! it was great seeing everyone at the last Meeting! Take care.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

at the Chop Shop


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 1 2010, 03:01 AM~17661537
> *at the Chop Shop
> 
> 
> ...


wow!! where did you get something like this??? i need one... :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 1 2010, 01:01 AM~17661537
> *at the Chop Shop
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

at the Chop Shop

























[/quote]
 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 1 2010, 09:14 AM~17663254
> *wow!! where did you get something like this??? i need one... :wow:  :0  :wow:
> *


Get with Raiderpride, we got the original mold.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 1 2010, 02:01 AM~17661537
> *at the Chop Shop
> 
> 
> ...



thats fuckin firme homie


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

haven't seen them in a long time!! still looks good!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice work I will definitly try to get that sedan


----------

